# Need new head light Pace Arrow 1999



## BigJoe (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi folks,

does anybody know where I can get new headlights for my RV? The lights are blind. I canÂ´t find it in the internet,
perhaps anybody knows a address. Thanks


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Pace Arrow is made by Fleetwood. I would google thme and get a phone # and call and see it they can up. Now if that not possible try googling  RV salvage yard.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 19, 2013)

Most MH headlights are stock auto lights.  Problem is finding if its Ford Chevy or another.  Push come to shove take one out the whole assembly and start hitting your auto dealers parts.  Are they just cloudy?  Have you tried the polish system to renew them if thats the case?


----------



## BigJoe (Jan 20, 2013)

C Nash;82428 said:
			
		

> Most MH headlights are stock auto lights.  Problem is finding if its Ford Chevy or another.  Push come to shove take one out the whole assembly and start hitting your auto dealers parts.  Are they just cloudy?  Have you tried the polish system to renew them if thats the case?



The chassis is Ford F53.
No, I didnÂ´t try to polish them. They are made of plastic, curious


----------



## C Nash (Jan 20, 2013)

There is a product sold that will polish out the cloudness on the plastic lens.  Common problem on the plastic lens.  Any chain auto parts store or walmart carry the renew lens product.  Ford chassic probably used a ford auto assembly.  Replacing the whole assembly will be expensive or to me it is.  Where are you from BigJoe?


----------



## BigJoe (Jan 20, 2013)

OK, I will look for that stuff. I think so, too,that the Ford-part will be expensive. I will write to Fleedwodd, perhaps they can tell me the price, and after that I will decide.
IÂ´m from germany, a little town called LÃ¶hne, itÂ´s between Frankfurt and Berlin.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 20, 2013)

BigJoe thsi site may help you.  http://www.jcwhitney.com/replacement-headlight-assembly/ford-motor-home/c2828d17460j1s21.jcwx


----------



## BigJoe (Jan 21, 2013)

There are different clips at youtube. I just bought that stuff at Amazon, seems to be good. Thank you very much for your link!!


----------



## Russell77 (Mar 22, 2013)

hi C Nash!
Thanks for sharing link.


----------



## BigJoe (May 8, 2014)

Hi guys,

after a long time, but the old problem:
I bought the MEGUIARS ONE-STEP HEADLIGHT RESTORATION KIT, but that doesnÂ´t worked very good for me.
Now I have several numbers, which could fit for my motorhome.
One man at a Ford dealer gave me the Part no. 078888, but I canÂ´t figure out, whether it is F*8*-UZ-13008AA    or F*6*-UZ-13008AA    
Ford wants to have 200 bucks for one headlight.....

Is anyone able to find out which number is the right one?


----------

